# What's up with VWpartsMTL?



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*nvm*

delete this


_Modified by weitaro at 8:52 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

What happened man? Did'nt get the intake "on time" and then it came? lol


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: nvm (@[email protected])*

..let's just say it took them longer than i expected...
at least i know my CAI's on the way now..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

From what I heard they are splitting up the business, so this may have contributed to your problems, but it's good to hear everything will be ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: nvm (@[email protected])*

do you know where i can hear a soundclip of they're intake?


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: nvm (jetta2pointfive)*

i'll do a sound clip when i receive my intake


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

How long did it take you to receive it??


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: nvm (jaysunptell)*

i haven't received it
Canada Post's...slowwwwww
should be here next week


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

So how many weeks total have you been waiting??? I want to place an order, but I see all these post like its two guys in a garage making these....


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: nvm (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_So how many weeks total have you been waiting??? I want to place an order, but I see all these post like its two guys in a garage making these....

dont want to pop your bubble but that is exactly what it is


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

i just received mine!
The filter's much bigger than i imagined.








will install it this week!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

shipping time?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

did the flag come with it? lol
hope to see the instaled product soon


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_shipping time?

The way some of you here are acting, around 4 years...
1 weeks to make the CAI, 1 week to ship.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks @ss hat.....i ordered from them and was curious about shipping times, so shoot me


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_thanks @ss hat.....i ordered from them and was curious about shipping times, so shoot me

Oh pardon me, I wasn't reffering to you, have you seen the crowds of people complaining about how long it's taking?
I never said you were one. But none the less, the @ss Hat comment still stands regardless, because you know that's my goal on here.
1 week to make, 1 week to ship and yes, Canada Post is probably the worst Mail service evar. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I heard a story about someone from VWPartsMTL going all the way down to the states to deliver one durring xmas? I'll look for that post, but that's f-in retarded.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

relax!! ppl
CAI came before the estimated delivery date.
it took approx. 8 business days


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

dude. i can't wait to get mine now that i see yours! it looks super easy to install. 
my drop in k&n is getting clogged anyway. this way, i wont have to clean it. i'll just install a new intake and toss that old drop in!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yes i did drive down around xmas to deliver down in the states to make a customer happier then he already was. it is long to make them because to are made on order, no point getting stuck with parts although i doubt it would happen! Thanx a lot weitaro!


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

hey silver dub i haven't received mine, but i emailed you about it today. the paypal e check cleared on the 17th it said and i ordered it on the 11th. you told me it was because i sent the e-check to the wrong email address. can you verify and send it to me? thanks!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul right?
its all set and shipped!


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: nvm (weitaro)*

I am glad i didn't order this intake, that air filter looks like a cheap ass egay filter.
no disrespect to you bro.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

they are cloth washable filters. I have been using thjose for over 4 years now and never had a problem!


----------



## jsv666 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Hi Silver__DUB
how can I reach some one of VWpartsMTL by phone ??
thanx


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

514-730-6140


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_thanks @ss hat.....i ordered from them and was curious about shipping times, so shoot me

grow up, you're not in middle school any more.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

silver_DUB I placed an order last weekend. When might i see it shipped to NH??


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

I will be placing my order this morning when I get home, pay day!


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I will be placing my order this morning when I get home, pay day!









About time (in an old thread I saw on here you said you had one and you signature will now be legit too)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_
About time (in an old thread I saw on here you said you had one and you signature will now be legit too)










You're as blind as can be man...
I have never said I owned it, I dare you to quote me on that.
And if you read correctly, my signature state my *SPRING/SUMMER *mods for 2007....I believe it's not even spring yet.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Any ideas when the next shipments are going out????


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I ordered mine.








@[email protected] you have an IM


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i ordered mine, 2 weeks after the payment went through i got a shipping confirmation. so im looking at a 3 week turnaround. not bad i suppose and they gave me a good deal, so im happy.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_Any ideas when the next shipments are going out????

a bunch went out at the beginning of the week. as my last post said...mine shipped 2 weeks after ordering. maybe this can give u an idea of when urs will come. canada post takes about 7 days to ship to the US from what ive heard.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Thats cool I was not aware they gave you a confirmation e-mail when it shipped.... Thanks for the info!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_Thats cool I was not aware they gave you a confirmation e-mail when it shipped.... Thanks for the info!

send them an email to get the confirmation. thats how i got mine, it wasnt just sent to me without asking. not sure if it would have been sent or not, but i just happened to email them on the day it shipped. to be safe, send them an email. they respond quickly; a sign of a good company.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Forgive me if this has been answered, but does this intake throw any codes or anything or is a 100% plug and play type deal?
Thanks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_Forgive me if this has been answered, but does this intake throw any codes or anything or is a 100% plug and play type deal?
Thanks.

No CEL's!
And his IM doesn't work properly (I found out) I e-mailed him today, my Intake will be done tomorrow and shipped SAT or Mon, and since I live 5 hour drive away, should be here shortly with an extensive review!
And if someone will pay for me, i'll dyno it too!








Maxime's a great guy to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been dealing with Max as well. He told me it should be shipped out to me on Monday. Intakes wouldn't do anything to the engines warranty would it?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_I've been dealing with Max as well. He told me it should be shipped out to me on Monday. Intakes wouldn't do anything to the engines warranty would it?

If something goes doo doo with your motor they could try blaming it on the intake. But by law they have to prove it. Otherwise they have to suck it up and realize that somepeople love to modify their cars. If they can prove it messed up your motor, the cost to repair the problem won't be covered under warranty because the problem is now warrant voided because the intake.
I get mine shipped to me Monday too! The race is on to see which postal service is better. Lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder who will get it sooner the guy one province over or the guy who is 5....knowing canada post it'll be me lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_I wonder who will get it sooner the guy one province over or the guy who is 5....knowing canada post it'll be me lol

So true!
Eitherway, in atmost 2 weeks time we'll both be in the 200TQ club.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I hope i win and i live in NH.....


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Jayson, your Cai left this morning and it should take about 7 days from what i was told at the post office. as usual, it was shipped as a gift so it doesnt get stop at the customs for extra days and to save you the duties and taxes if any.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Thank you very much...... The shipping race is on!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_Thank you very much...... The shipping race is on!!!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine has to travel the furthest and it has to travel across water Booo!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Mine has to travel the furthest and it has to travel across water Booo!

That sucks man, i'm so stoked about getting my first go fast mod that I think i'll say f-it to the annodizing and just pop it on.








Heard a CAI on the 2.5L sounds ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

yes.. it sounds crazy!
couldn't believe my ears....


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_yes.. it sounds crazy!
couldn't believe my ears....

Argh the anticipation....!
My buddy has it and I know what you're talking about...that orgasmic sound...ugh. I hate waiting for something you want so badly.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Received mine today.... Does this mean New Hampshire is the shipping winner...
Kind of stumped though. No directions at all, and no hose clamps... Do I really need three connectors when there is only two pieces of tube??


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

all these people have it now, and yet no one can produce a sound clip? or a short video....anyone..please?


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey, regarding the instructions, i had to do it by looking at the pictures on the website. 
it's actually pretty easy. it took longer than i thought though.
Also, regarding voiding your warranty.
If you're concerned, just take the CAI off before you go into the shop. it's not that hard to do, and will save you some bickering.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

As for instructions, simply e-mail vwpartsmtl and they will email you back with it.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

still waiting for mine....delivery time is getting ridiculous now. its been in the mail since 2/12 according to my tracking number....which hasnt had any updates since 2/13.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Mine will get shipped out soon, I thought it was shipped out but I forgot I ask for special colour of the filter and couplers. I would have won too seeing as i'm 5 hours away. Lol.
It says on the site they can e-mail you instructions, but it shouldn't be hard at all, it's just plug and play.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Travis, if you don't receive it by wednesday, get back to the guys and they will make a claim at the post office for lost package and ship you another one. they have quite a few in stock right now anyways!


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Hey @[email protected] have you gotten your intake yet?? Wait to you feel this thing. The throttle response it so much faster, and pulls like crazy. The tach just jumps to life with this intake. I have an exhaust on so I dont get to hear all of the great sound, but at about 4,800 and higher you can def. hear it!!!
A little more of a pain to install then i thought it would be. The biggest problem I had was the collar piece that the two hoses installs into. The larger one would not fit over the connector. I had to do a little swearing to get it on. Then it finally agreed with me







!!!
I did throw a cell, but I think it was the filter clamp was loose. I did not get a chance to hook the VAG up to it to verify that I got it fixed. I will repost if I cant figure it out... At least I feel good I spent the money on that!!!
One question: The plug that went into the stock intake elbow connected to the grille. Where do I plug this into now?? Could this be my cell issue??


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

no it aint. it is simply an temperature sensor for ambient air. are you sure that you put the MAF on the right side. My friend had a cel because he installed it the wrong way. the grill side of the MAF has to be on the air filter side. another problem could be that the air pump hose or the other hose is not plugged in properly, i simply taped mine up in order to get no leak and made sure that the oring was still there.


_Modified by Silver__DUB at 7:10 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

I need a better picture of the whole thing together.... I have seen some pics in other post and thats all I had to go on... Could someone post the directions on here. I e-mailed but did not get them yet???


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

your e-mail was answered, make sure to check your junk mail folder, who knows


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_ Hey @[email protected] have you gotten your intake yet?? *Wait to you feel this thing. The throttle response it so much faster, and pulls like crazy. The tach just jumps to life with this intake.* I have an exhaust on so I dont get to hear all of the great sound, but at about 4,800 and higher you can def. hear it!!!
A little more of a pain to install then i thought it would be. The biggest problem I had was the collar piece that the two hoses installs into. The larger one would not fit over the connector. I had to do a little swearing to get it on. Then it finally agreed with me







!!!
I did throw a cell, but I think it was the filter clamp was loose. I did not get a chance to hook the VAG up to it to verify that I got it fixed. I will repost if I cant figure it out... At least I feel good I spent the money on that!!!
One question: The plug that went into the stock intake elbow connected to the grille. Where do I plug this into now?? Could this be my cell issue??


I know the feeling man. I've driven my buddies Rabbit with this CAI and got out of the car pissed/jealous a lot of the times. I quit going to the stripjoint for 3 weeks to save up for this!








I can't wait to get mine, I promise a very indepth review. I'm gunna try and see if I can get a friend of mine to make sound clips and such for all of you, maybe even a video!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_still waiting for mine....delivery time is getting ridiculous now. its been in the mail since 2/12 according to my tracking number....which hasnt had any updates since 2/13.

k, got it last night. hopefully will have it on this weekend (im moving today). 1 thing, i was a little freaked out by the packaging it came in. protecting the product from shipping damages definitely wasnt a concern. the intake pipe was hanging out of the box practically. yikes. everythings fine though.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I checked over all my hoses and everything is connected firmly. The cel Im pulling up is for the MAF sensor.
Now the connector with the MAF sensor. The side with the screen goes towards the filter correct??


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

by picture on the site, i was talking about vortex, not vwpartsmtl site.
sorry
cheers!


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_I checked over all my hoses and everything is connected firmly. The cel Im pulling up is for the MAF sensor.
Now the connector with the MAF sensor. The side with the screen goes towards the filter correct??

yeah, that's how i did it.
i've gotten no cel or anything.... that's strange...


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yes towards the air filter and the open side on the throttle body side


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

According to the order tracking I get mine on Tues.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_According to the order tracking I get mine on Tues.









sweet lets get a nice write up on it, please.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_
sweet lets get a nice write up on it, please.









Yep! And weather pending, I might get a buddy to take soundclips seeing as I don't have the equipment to record it with.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I have reset this code over and over... It keeps coming up. The air temp is to low???


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

that makes no sense. i've driven in sub zero temps with no cel


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I will copy and paste tonight the CEL Im getting with the VAG. I will also try and get pics posted maybe I goofed something up?? Its reading something like temp to low and air measurement out??? Other than this it still works like crazy. The TQ and throttle response is amazing!!


----------



## fisheyephotography (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_I will copy and paste tonight the CEL Im getting with the VAG. I will also try and get pics posted maybe I goofed something up?? Its reading something like temp to low and air measurement out??? Other than this it still works like crazy. The TQ and throttle response is amazing!!

It'll be interesting to see if it's related to your MAF sensor. I've had problems with K&N style filters contaminating them. It's the exact reason I avoid them.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

you are the very first one to have problems over 40sonmething customers. this is very weird! please post up the code and if you can, remove the long pipe to take a picture of you MAF qith the maf suport(tubeshape plastic that holds bith part of the cai)
and did you check if both air hoses are still conected but at the bottom, you might of disconected it by mistake without even noticing it!


----------



## fisheyephotography (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_you are the very first one to have problems over 40sonmething customers. this is very weird! please post up the code and if you can, remove the long pipe to take a picture of you MAF qith the maf suport(tubeshape plastic that holds bith part of the cai)
and did you check if both air hoses are still conected but at the bottom, you might of disconected it by mistake without even noticing it!

Your intake, do you offer a paper filter as an option?


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (fisheyephotography)*

This is the code that I keep getting. I will grab the camera and take some pics. Wont be able to take apart tonight and snap some. I will do that this weekend. 
1 Fault Found:
000152 – Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 (G299): Signal to low
P0098 – 002 – Lower Limit Exceeded – MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 1178 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:59:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 689 /min
Load: 17.2%
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0 C
Temperature: 6.0 C
Absolute Pres: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

Argh, atleast remove the barcode stickers mang!








/pet peeve
PS: Didn't know we had the MKV's back in 2003!


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Yeah sorry about the barcode stickers....lol!!! I guess I was like a little kid at Christmas when i got it in!!!!
Yeah the camera date is a little off, but do you know how many remote controls I had to go through to get batteries to work the camera??? I never remember to charge that thing!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_Yeah sorry about the barcode stickers....lol!!! I guess I was like a little kid at Christmas when i got it in!!!!
Yeah the camera date is a little off, but do you know how many remote controls I had to go through to get batteries to work the camera??? I never remember to charge that thing!!









Lol. I am debating saying F the annodizing and just slapping the damn thing on too! I'm spose to get it today according to the tracking # info.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Ok, so several people got their CAI's already. Can someone post soundclip or video with CAI working please????


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Ok, so several people got their CAI's already. Can someone post soundclip or video with CAI working please????
















tonight....i shall have one tonight. keep your eyes on this forum. ill post a new thread up. "VWPartsMTL installation pics and sound clips" shall be thy name.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I could do a sound clip but the exhaust might take away from the full effect of the intake sound.
I would def. like to see an install pic better.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

you have soooo beaten me then. Mine is the sortation plant in Montreal. I hope its here by the weekend, thats when I have the appointment at the shop.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_you have soooo beaten me then. Mine is the sortation plant in Montreal. I hope its here by the weekend, thats when I have the appointment at the shop.

BTW, I don't believe this is VWPartsMTL's fault. They shipped it under XpressPost and according to Can Post, it takes 1-2 business days to deliver. And mine came 2 days late. They are so slow! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:31 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

@[email protected]
Did you finally get yours....


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_@[email protected]
Did you finally get yours.... 

Yep








So freakin sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: nvm (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
dont want to pop your bubble but that is exactly what it is
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_ Hey @[email protected] have you gotten your intake yet?? Wait to you feel this thing. The throttle response it so much faster, and pulls like crazy. The tach just jumps to life with this intake. I have an exhaust on so I dont get to hear all of the great sound, but at about 4,800 and higher you can def. hear it!!!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

